
Yelp ‘Extremely Concerned’ About ‘Billion Dollar Bully’ Documentary - eplanit
http://observer.com/2015/03/yelp-extremely-concerned-about-what-investigative-documentary-will-reveal/
======
dmfdmf
They should include The Better Business Bureau in their documentary. Now that
is a shakedown organization if there ever was one.

------
zmonkeyz
Good to see Max Headroom found some work.

------
nla
Kickstarter campaign is about to meet its goal

